

Almost entire EU now violating Brussels cookie privacy law - Garbage
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/05/26/european_cookies_law_ignored/

======
thingie
There is no 'EU law', there are various levels of different EU policy
documents. Directives should be implemented (somehow) in the member states
legislatures, but it's not that unusual that they are not met within the
deadline (or even in a way that was intended). It's an obligation for the
governments, who are bound by the EU treaties, not the citizens and businesses
(though in theory, you can sue your government for not complying, if it hurts
you somehow, but the european court is still just an international treaty).
Law is something that directly binds everyone in the given country, EU
directive is not a law as such.

It'd be nice if at least someone could tell the difference here. (Especially
when he is writing an article about it.)

~~~
rmc
_There is no 'EU law'_

Pedantically, The EU has 'Regulations' that become law immediatly in all
member states. (cf. <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regulation_(European_Union)>
). However EU Directives (which this 'cookie law' is), are much more common.

~~~
roel_v
I find this Wikipedia article misleading and insufficiently nuanced.
Regulations are still subject to the Van Gend en Loos criteria for direct
effect. I think it's fair to say that EU 'law' is sufficiently different in
nature from national 'law', even if EU regulations will usually derogate
national law, to (in common usage, e.g. in the media) not talk about 'EU law'
exaactly because of the risk of conflating it with the common conception of 'a
law'.

------
rmc
This article basically says "Nearly all EU Countries have not implemented a EU
Directive on cookies"

This is not new. Many countries commonly are late with implementing EU
Directives.

------
metageek
I hope sites will be allowed to write a cookie saying "this user has declined
cookies". Otherwise, users will be prompted over and over, and will eventually
give in.

